# PRO Discounts



## ArinaHerman (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi everybody! Tbh, I do not really know if it is okay to ask something like this but I will try  
As every MUA knows, there are lots of PRO discounts on many brands like ABH, MAC, Bobbi Brown, etc. As a beginning MUA I'd like to apply for all those PRO membership when I get my certificate from a MUA school (not sure if this is the right way to call it in English). 
But the problem is the fact that I'm from Russia and official representatives (once again, not sure if I'm lexically right here) of many brands like MAC, ABH, Bobbi Brown DO NOT offer a PRO membership here in Russia! This is such a disaster and I am very disappointed. 
I just wanted to know if it is possible to apply for a PRO membership if I am not from the US? Or maybe if I can ask someone of MUAs from the US (hopefully, you will have an opportunity to help me here) to use their PRO discount, buy some products for me and send them to me, while I will give them all the money for the order and some extra money? 
I am very sorry if it is rude in some way. Thank you!


----------

